# Earthborn Grain Free?



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, I was feeding both of my dogs raw for the last 6 months and recently made a decision to switch back to kibble. Of course, after all of my extensive research, I choose TOTW and now it is being recalled! Grrrr!!!

Only one of my dogs is having issues, but I can't stand to wake up to diarrhea all over the house again. It has been absolutely disgusting. I can only imagine it is from the food?!

So, now I am looking for another new food and was thinking of trying the Earthborn Grain Free. My first choice would be Orijen (or Acana - same company), but with both a 75lb and a 45lb dog in the house, it is really expensive! I was hoping to hear good things about the Earthborn.

I just got a new bag of TOTW that is supposedly not affected by the recall, but I was thinking of returning it and not taking any chances. What are your thoughts?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

It seems Diamond has had recalls before with their dog food. They also claim that they have to use additives from China. Other good food is available.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Earthborn is a good food and a little cheaper than some of the other good ones. Acana grain free is good, too. 

You may want to fast your dog for 12 hours before feeding again to let his tummy settle down, and maybe give chicken/beef and rice for a day or two.


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Both of my dogs were on TOTW and I have begun switching them over to earthborn with no problems. My two year old is totally switched over (3 days) I'm slooooooowly switching over my 9 month old as he has a sensitive tummy.


----------



## angrymeerkat (Aug 31, 2011)

*Also switched to Earthborn*

I was also using Taste of the Wild, specifically, the salmon formula. I did not know that the recall had included TOTW. I ran out of food and went to my pet food store and they informed me they were not going to carry the TOTW for a while until the recall had been settled. I had no food left at all. So unfortunately I had to switch Spike suddenly instead of gradually. Earthborn was what the store recommended to switch to. It was the most similar. It was also grain free and fish based. Spike is a very picky eater. I was worried about the sudden switch. He ate the food right away! We did have a few loose stools but not full on diarrhea.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

TTUSpoo said:


> Both of my dogs were on TOTW and I have begun switching them over to earthborn with no problems. My two year old is totally switched over (3 days) I'm slooooooowly switching over my 9 month old as he has a sensitive tummy.


I am so glad to hear everyone did well with the switch. I am thinking of doing the same.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I switched from TOTW to Earthborn and my girl is doing well if not better. The shop I buy her food from isn't carrying anything from Diamond anymore and said Earthborn was an easy transition. She has a sensitive stomach and it took us a lot of different foods before we got to TOTW, so I was dreading another switch - but we haven't had any issue.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am glad she is doing well now!

I have had great luck with Blue Buffalo Wilderness grain free. It comes in four flavors for variety. It is readily available and often has coupons or sale prices. It is expensive, but not as much as many of these other ones. I have compared the ingredients and don't see any difference in the other foods and BB. Both my dogs have perfect poops on it. I know it isn't as fancy a dog food as some, but it is a 5 star food. I emailed them to ask questions and they responded right away. 

I sometimes think I should try one of these other foods, but if it ain't broke, why fix it? My dogs have healthy, shiny coats and look great. My poodles coat shimmers (might just be her genetics?). I supplement with some raw treats on occasion, carrot or broccoli or whatever snippet of table food I feel like. I put a few tablespoons of grainfree canned (all different brands) mixed in for more flavor at dinner (one can lasts three days with two dogs). They get dry in the morning. 

My sister in law has used a bunch of different foods. Orejen gave her dog diarrhea even after a month of use. She switched him, finally, to a food that does contain grain and his poops are good now.


----------

